# Herping at work



## -Matt- (Sep 18, 2009)

Came across this little fella at work tonight...well he wasnt so little (about 6 inches long). He wasnt happy to see me at all and hissed and carried on. Sorry pics arent real flash as they were taken quickly on my phone


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 18, 2009)

love the 2nd pic


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice little find Matt,is it a leaf tailed gecko


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice Leaf Tail, im thinking it is a _Saltuarius Swaini_.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 18, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Nice little find Matt,is it a leaf tailed gecko


 
Im not sure Mark, Im pretty clueless when it comes to lizards. He made some amazing noises though and really tried to make himself look big and scary as soon as he saw me.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 18, 2009)

Im the same when it comes to lizards in identifying,except the common ones...Im only going by the look of its tail thats all...Wait til all the lizard people come on board they shall id...


----------



## coastal-shagg (Sep 18, 2009)

platurus Phylurus?


----------



## SCam (Sep 18, 2009)

awesome find matt!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 18, 2009)

coastal-shagg said:


> platurus Phylurus?


 
Other way round 

It's _Phyllurus platurus. _They are remarkably common in some of the suburbs around Gosford - I remember finding them underneath a friends house.


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Jonno, Im near Coffs Harbour and this is the first one Ive ever seen...such a stunning looking little fella.


----------



## anntay (Sep 18, 2009)

2nd pic is great and the 3rd one he thought you were holding him up or you wanted to frisk him LOL


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 18, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Other way round
> 
> It's _Phyllurus platurus. _They are remarkably common in some of the suburbs around Gosford - I remember finding them underneath a friends house.


Jonno i don't think it is a _Phyllurus platurus,_ i live in Gosford and i have never seen one with that many patterns or colours, and mattsnake lives near Coffs Harbour and that is a long way from where they are found in the wild.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 18, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Jonno i don't think it is a _Phyllurus platurus,_ i live in Gosford and i have never seen one with that many patterns or colours, and mattsnake lives near Coffs Harbour and that is a long way from where they are found in the wild.
> Thanks Tim.


 BAHHHHHAHAHA bless ya cotton socks Tim...

is it a Saltuarius wyberba perhaps ? .....:lol::lol:


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 18, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> BAHHHHHAHAHA bless ya cotton socks Tim...
> 
> is it a Saltuarius wyberba perhaps ? .....:lol::lol:


Hahaha.
Nah it's not a _Saltuarius wyberba_. Im sure it is a _Saltuarius Swaini_.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 18, 2009)

Whoops, Jonno made a mistake...thought he was in Sydney and didn't bother opening the photo's 

It's _Saltuarius moritzi._


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 18, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Whoops, Jonno made a mistake...thought he was in Sydney and didn't bother opening the photo's
> 
> It's _Saltuarius moritzi._


That's cool Jonno, yea it is a _Saltuarius moritzi, _My Field Guide doesn't have that specie in it.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 18, 2009)

yes it is saltuarius moritzi, I cannot keep up with all the splitting. I have been looking everywhere for wild ones to photograph. I cant seem to find them, I know good spots where they have been found, they just are to camoflaged for me :lol:


----------



## Mousie (Sep 18, 2009)

Sweet pics! Maybe not the quality, LOL, but those poses are just brilliant. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Whoops, Jonno made a mistake...thought he was in Sydney and didn't bother opening the photo's
> 
> It's _Saltuarius moritzi._


 OMG ..I am gonna keep this on hand ....admitting you made a mistake ...LOOOOOVVVEEEE IT ...
And as far as the geck goes ..its still a leafy tailed one :lol::lol::lol:


----------

